# Almirante pumilio



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, I finally got my almirante settled into their quaruntine boxes. Both are doing fantastic and are eating great while holding up a good weight. I couldn't be more pleased! I've posted pics below. Also note that the coloration in the legs looks like a slate grey/blue with silver speckles but the blue shows up really well when the camera flash is used. Had me a little confused yesterday when I got them as I had been seeing pics of them showing blue. A few more images can be seen on my gallery.

-Bill J.

without flash


















with flash (note the blue is more visible)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice Bill!
Let us know how they do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Ben! Will do!

-Bill J.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

All the pics... can't handle all the pics... trying not to buy some....

Great looking pics and frogs Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> All the pics... can't handle all the pics... trying not to buy some....
> 
> Great looking pics and frogs Bill.


HAHA! I know that feeling Kyle...it's what drove me to buying them! Thanks!

-Bill J.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

BillJohnson said:


> kyle1745 said:
> 
> 
> > All the pics... can't handle all the pics... trying not to buy some....
> ...


I'm trying to hold out for true blue jeans. Hopefully now that the export has started, there will be some new ones coming into the hobby.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

I doubt you'll find the true blue jeans as they come from Costa Rica. I think there may be a very similar blue jeans form in Panama, but not sure if they are being farmed.

-Bill J.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Bill, they are nice! Aren't they larger than blue jeans too? 
Good luck with them. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Ed,

Thanks!! Yeah, these are a bit larger than the blue jeans I have seen in the past. These guys are both about the size of a pair of bris bris I used to have. (which are said to be the largest of pums). 

-Bill J.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Bill,

Absolutly amazing! The more pictures of see of these frogs the more excited I get. I really like the texture of the skin as it appears in the picture. I want to see some of these frogs with my own eyes. The legs on your frogs are very unique as well. I like that the color isn't as uniform as some of the rest. What a beauty!
Good luck,

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Richard,

Thanks! They are doing great! The skin texture is very grainy looking which adds to their beauty! I'm also partial to the un-unifrom coloration in their legs. The one that is suspect is a female (top image) has much less of the leg coloration and only her front hands possess this...very neat! It's kinda hard to capture the coloration with a camera but these images came pretty close. Truly something you just have to see with the naked eye! Thanks again for your comments and if you ever decide that you want some, don;t hesitate to do so....they seem to be coming in great shape and mine have gained a great bit of weight since I recieved them. The bottom image shows how much more weight they have gained. 

-Bill J.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Bill,

Did you order yours from Glenn? Do you have any information on when other shipments are coming in? I definatly love this morph! I wonder if anyone else is importing it? How many did you order? What are you planning to keep them in?

I could ask 1,000,000 more questions. I will PM you if anymore come up!
-Richard


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

You have PM

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

yes there are other imports coming in. I got mine from Xtreme Reptiles for $95.00 each. They are also from Panama. Nice fat and healthy looking. Glenn was mistaken when he claimed to have the exclusive on these Pumilio.


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Xtreme*

Keep an eye on the frogs from Xtreme. They did not treat theirs, whereas Glenn put them through a deworming and Baytril. Although they might look good now, a couple weeks down the road could be different. 

-precaution always


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

I got these from Glenn as well and know that they have been treated. I'm still keeping my eye on them and will be doing my own fecals once my microscope arrives. Best of luck to the others out there that got frogs off of these imports.

-Bill J.


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

I think it is appropriate to keep an eye on more then just the xtreme frogs. The problem with pumilio in the past has not been parasites. Dr. Frye recently reported his findings on a recent shipment of Panamanian pumilio and was amazed at the low parasite levels. The frogs in your current collection are almost 100 percent more likely to have more parasites then these pumilio. Even if Glenn treated these, a single dose is not likely to have a significant effect and could even add to the stress level. People seem to think treating a frog is a cure all, 99 percent of the time it is not. I am just glad to see these wonderful frogs come in again and hope for the best with them

David Cameron


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Those are my thoughts exactly David, you put it into words well.

I guess it's one of those thing that will always be debated. Do you automatically treat all imports even though they show no signs of being ill? Or do you monitor them for signs of illness and treat them as needed hoping you can intervene quickly enough. I feel that all treatments are very stressful and should only be used on an as needed basis. I'm glad that my Pumilio were not given uneccessary treatments. That being said I am going to send out fecal samples to insure they are okay and I will treat as needed.

Just my opinion...everyone has one :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I think that half of the battle is over. The frogs seem to be comeing in alert, visably healthy and eating well. But im still really interested in seeing if any diseases they might have come in with take a toll on them over the next few months. And to see how well the untreated frogs hold up to Glens that have. If it seems that the untreated frogs dont do as well Glens he will be able to have some more pull.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

As it turns out, I did, in fact recieve a pair. I placed them together in a 5 gallon sterlite to see the reaction between the 2 and the male immediately approached the female and called a little bit. The female turned around to face him and sat in a relaxed position as he was calling. There was no physical contact whatsoever and has not been since. The calling hasn't continued any since then but I'm sure that it will once they are placed in the 20H that I am preparing for them. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

BTW, the top image is of the female and the bottom 3 are the male.

-Bill J.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Bill, that is great news! Are you starting a waiting list yet ;-)
Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

great news bill, best of luck with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I was checking out a map of Panama on Saurain's site and noticed a city on the mainland called Almirante. Just thought I'd throw that out so you all have an idea if you didn't already of where they may have possibly came from.Very nice frogs BTW.
Mark W.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.dendrobatesworld.com has a great map of bocas del toro area showing where most of the morphs come from. Great pictures too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I know this is pure speculation on the sexing of the non-calling frog but as most of us know, if 2 male pumilio come together, it most likely results in them rolling through the viv fighting like mad. Also their is a substantial size difference lengthwise. So I'm pretty sure they are a pair.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

Ed Martin said:


> Hey Bill, that is great news! Are you starting a waiting list yet ;-)
> Ed


Right now I'm just hoping to get them breeding. What few offpsring they do put out will be held back and traded for other bloodlines. It'll probably be a long way off before these will be available to the public. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I've spent some time on the island and will look for pictures of there when I get some free time.
j


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

thats a cool map on that website khoff, 

Yea please bill add me on that list, if there is one, the way you guys describe these pums makes me want a pair so bad.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Bill just kidding.... but I really hope that guys like you can get them to breed. 
Ed


----------

